

Devil's Tuning Fork: student Escher echolocation game - jmah
http://www.devilstuningfork.com/

======
jmah
I had to install the Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable to get it to run:
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=9B2...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=9B2DA534-3E03-4391-8A4D-074B9F2BC1BF&displaylang=en)

